# MWPHGL of SC Grand Session



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 7, 2011)

The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of South Carolina will be in Grand Session 12-14 December 2011 at 2324 Gervais Street Columbia, SC. Please govern yourselves according.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 10, 2011)

I do wish that I would be in attendance but will be unable to do so.


----------

